# To Max, With Love



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

June 9, 1996 – April 26, 2008

Max, you were the most amazing boy. We knew that early on, but you proved it over and over again in your nearly 12 years. 

Remember the puppy in your obedience class who had been locked in a cage all of her 9 months? She was so fearful of other dogs. Her mom brought her to class hoping to get her to a point where she could at least be around them without being aggressive. You flirted shamelessly with her for a few weeks and before we knew it, she was playing with you. Her mom cried with joy. The instructor asked us to please be quiet because we were disturbing the class, but she had the biggest grin on her face when she said it!

You were such a smart and good boy. You got your first CGC at the age of 10 months. And then we did it again a few years later just for the fun of it. 

You continued to amaze us over the years and I was always so proud of you. You were the most gentle soul and over and over again, everyone commented on your beautiful eyes and how kind you looked. Adults had no fear. Children had no fear. Other dogs and cats had no fear. You even raised a litter of four week old kittens and taught them that doggies were pretty great things to crawl on. I brought countless stray cats and dogs into the house and you always welcomed them. You sensed that they needed a warm place to sleep and a full tummy. There will never be a better advocate for your breed than you were. You left a lasting impression on many.

Murphy lost her hearing several years ago, but you sensed that and became her “ears”. When you heard the treat jar open, you’d get up and she would follow, knowing by your movements that something good was waiting. She never made a move without watching you, and your bond together brought tears to my eyes many times. You were such a blessing and joy and your passing has left a huge hole in our hearts. Your final gift to us is so amazing. Murphy lost two brothers before you came into our lives, and both times quit eating for over a week. She was inconsolable and we worried so about her. But you obviously let her know that she should be a good girl and eat, take care of herself so that we wouldn’t worry, and most importantly, take over your duty of chasing Lucy kitty when she’s running after the laser. Murphy did just that last night and then looked at us with such pride. There’s no doubt in my mind that you’re by her side. She’s going to be okay and I thank you from the bottom of my heart for that gift.

We had a wonderful time together, big guy, and my heart is aching. There will never be another like you. The house is so empty without your big goofy face.

My only consolation is knowing you’re with Grampy. You guys take care of each other until we meet again... 

As a puppy, you were all ears and feet…










As a young boy. Wow, you were one handsome guy. Just look at those eyes…










And as a dignified senior citizen…



















I love you for ever and ever, my sweet boy…


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Kris, 

I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful tribute to your boy Max. I am writing this with tears running down my face because it is so clear how much joy he brought to your lives. May you take comfort in all the wonderful memories.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

What a wonderful, wonderful tribute to your boy, Max. What a handsome guy







Max, run free big guy.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm so sorry. Thank you though for sharing that story and those
wonderful pictures.

R.I.P., good boy Max.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss Kris, tears are streaming down my cheeks also. Big hugs to you Max!!!


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

{{Hugs}}








I am so so sorry Kris. Please know Max is still with you. He lives on in your heart. he is right beside Murphy, the kitties and you. You can not see him, but please feel him with your heart. He is there. He is in no more pain. Try and remember all the wonderful happy silly times you have had together.
My heart is breaking for you.









RIP sweet







Max







, and keep watch over your family.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

Max sounds like one of a kind alright. That was a very nice tribute to your friend. Rest in peace buddy, you deserve it.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Beautiful tribute to Max. I am so very sorry for your loss. (((hugs))) to you and RIP sweet boy. I know he is still watching over his family.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thank-you for the wonderful insite into Max and his pictures. Cherish his memories.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

I am reading your wonderful tribute to Max, Kris through my tears and my heart is aching for you 

Losing a guy as special as this is hard no doubt about it, I have been there - maybe that's why the tears came so fast - 


Sending you a BIG <<<HUG>>>!!! What a wonderful special friend you had the pleasure to love and be loved by. There will be those special times when you will feel him brush pass you and you will know he is right there by your side. I always find comfort when I miss my guy by talking to our new dog and asking her if she sees him - to tell him I love him.

I am truly sorry for your loss and know he will be there for you. Thank you for the wonderful photos of your guy Max.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh so very sorry kris, rip beautiful boy max...


----------



## luvmysheps (Mar 13, 2004)

Oh Kris, I am so sorry. Tears are running down my face after reading your tribute. I don't know what to say. 

RIP Max


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Kris I am so sorry for your loss of Max.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh Kris. I am so terribly sorry-to you, your husband, Murphy and the kitties-what a big loss of one of our seniors here. You feel like you know them-and Max was one that you just couldn't help but love like a long distance friend. Know that people are sharing in your loss and thinking of you all.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Such a beautiful tribute Kris to a remarkable dog........ having been in the place you are now so many times I can only say how sad I am for your loss...... always a part of us goes with them when they leave us, and life is never quite the same again. My thoughts are with you and your family at this very difficult time - here is a very big hug from me and the "Guys"..... Susan, Anja, and Conor.

"In one of the stars I shall be living
In one of them I shall be laughing
And so it will be as if all the stars are laughing
When you look at the sky at night..........
I will always be your friend.."

from 'The Little Prince' - Antoine de Saint-Exupery


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Your Max sounds like he was such a special boy who brought so much love to you and your family.

Your tribute brought tears to my eyes.

RIP Max


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I, too, am writing this through tears but how lucky you were to share Max's wonderful life and I thank you for sharing that with us. He was also very lucky to be with a family who loved and appreciated his special and loving nature. 

RIP Max, it is obvious you will be long remembered even by those (like me) who did not even have the priviledge of knowing you.

Hugs to you family on your behalf.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

What a lovely tribute to a wonderful dog. Until you meet again at the bridge, run free handsome boy.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

Someone as special as Max will never leave you - he will be with you always, even though you can no longer see him.









I think this is posted in the "Poems" section, but it I think it speaks volumes and helped me so much when Ray left us:

http://www.angelbluemist.com/aplaceforus.html


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

It is always so difficult when another of our cherished angels leaves us - but your time together was truly filled with love and joy.

Run free, sweet Max.


----------



## Snowfox (Apr 19, 2007)

Dear Kris, 
I feel your pain, and as you know I have cried with you, but in my heart I am sure that sweet Max is still there, right beside you, and if you could see him I'd bet he is like that puppy in the picture above young and strong and free of pain. You know that I am here for you if you need me .


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Kris, 

Thank-you for letting me know about Max. This is a beautiful tribute to your best friend. As I scrolled through the photos and came across the dignified senior one, I choked up. Not because he was a senior, but because it made me understand just how long the two of you have loved each other. Very endearing. 

Pain is awful to have to endure, but heartache is the worse. I am here anytime you would like to talk. You know how to reach me.....


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to Max! (((hugs)))


----------



## Judykaye (Feb 20, 2007)

Dear Kris,

I am at work and I cannot begin to read what you wrote about your beloved Max but the photos said it all...and you are right...look into his eyes...

He is still with you in spirit and in your heart and he will always stay there. I know that he will let you know that he is whole, happy and healthy again. He would never want you to worry.

He was a treasure...and his memory is going to live on, thru you...Sending you hugs and prayers, Judy


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Kris, my heart is breaking for you. I am so deeply sorry to read this. I, too, feel like I knew Max. Please take care and let us know if you need anything.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

What a lovely, touching tribute to a spectacular dog. RIP, Max.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

What a beautiful tribute to your Max, he sounds like he was an amazing boy. I loved the pictures you included, they grow up so fast and it seems like they're here only a brief flash of time. My condolences to you and those who loved him.








Rest in Peace Max!


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

Kris, my heart aches for you. As with all our heart dogs, they never leave us. Run free sweet Max. 

What a tribute for your boy.

LandosMom


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of such a sweet boy. He was quite the photogenic boy and those eyes are just gorgeous. Sounds like he was an amazing dog.


----------



## 1211meeka (Mar 1, 2007)

Sharing tears from far away, I'm so sorry Max had to go


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Wonderful tribute to a special boy. RIP Max.


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

Oh Kris, I'm so sorry. I don't know why we have to let these special dogs go so early in our life. It just doesn't seem fair to lose a little part of our heart after 12 years of an unbroken bond. You are do courageous to lead him to the Bridge. May his beautiful spirit descend upon you and comfort you in your darkest hour.


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

He'll be waiting for you.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I want to post, but everytime I try I get tears in my eyes...I'm so very sorry for your lost and pray you are comforted by memories of all the good times you shared together. 
Hugs


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Very sorry to hear of your Max's passing. I was quickly drawn to your post by the name of course. My Max was very special and I can see from your heartfelt writing that your Max was as well. Thank you for sharing his story.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Thank you all so much for the beautiful sentiments...


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh Kris.... I am sorry to hear of Max's passing. What a wonderful tribute you wrote. 

As hard as it is when we lose them we must keep reminding ourselves that they are someplace very special. 

Keeping you in my thoughts. 

Tina


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Kris, I'm so sorry I didn't see this sooner. I truly believe our pets leave us when we are most vulnerable. My sincere sympathies to you and your family. RIP sweet Max.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I just saw this too. I'm so sorry Kris, he was obviously a very special boy.


----------



## Chary68 (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm sorry, Kris. I truly am. God bless you.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Thank you all so much...

Dr. Helene brought Max's ashes home to us on Friday. She had done a plaster print of Max's paw, which meant the world to me. She started a fund a few years ago for low income families who have critical veterinary needs. She made a donation in Max's name. Brought a beautiful card, the Rainbow Bridge poem, another wonderful poem and a magnet of a GSD puppy. She is the most caring and compassionate woman. I think her heart was as broken as ours. I will miss seeing her on a regular basis, but she's someone I know I'll always be in touch with. She is very special to us all...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

How are you all doing? How is Murphy? 

That was very sweet of his vet.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks for asking, Jean - we're doing okay. The house is just so quiet. I didn't realize how much I talked to Max and how much he answered me. He had the spirit of a puppy, so every day with him was fun and full of joy.

Murphy is doing remarkably well -- and still chasing Lucy and the laser. I decided to take a chance and have her groomed on Sunday. I figured if Donna's Nanny Millie can go to the beauty parlor at her age, then Murphy should too. I found the most wonderful place who caters to special needs such as deaf dogs, old dogs, stressed dogs. I had neglected her grooming for so long. Taking care of Max took a lot of time, plus the little stinker was so squirmy and was always trying to nip at me. Didn't ever connect, but wanted to make sure she let me know she didn't appreciate it. I gave her a few drops of Rescue Remedy before I took her and they promised they would call with the first sign of stress. I watched every single minute tick by. Once I got to half an hour, I relaxed a little. She did great. When I walked in the door with her, the lady said "she looks like a woolly mammoth!" - and she did. She came out looking beautiful and literally half the size she was because they were able to get all the undercoat brushed out. She's eating well and we continue with our walks every day. She goes everywhere with me and seems happy. I am so grateful for that...


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

Kris, I'm so sorry.







I just saw this. Max was truly a special and very much loved pup! May he RIP.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Beautiful Max, Kris I am very sorry about your loss.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ArycrestWhat a beautiful tribute to your Max, he sounds like he was an amazing boy. I loved the pictures you included, they grow up so fast and it seems like they're here only a brief flash of time. My condolences to you and those who loved him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agrre with you. This was a beautiful tribute to Max.

Time flies by all to quickly.








Max


----------



## Rugs (Jul 14, 2004)

What a great tribute. He was such a sweet-heart and I'm glad I got to met him. My heart breaks for you Mike and Murphy. Gosh, how is Murphy? 

Now Max can run and play like he couldn't do that day with Biker. No more pain. I know he's watching over all of you. Sending lots of hugs and prayers.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. Max had such an impact on everyones lives in your household. He will be dearly missed!


----------



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

::::::crying::::: RIP Max


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am sorry for your loss also. Sounds like Max was a wonderful boy and you had many wonderful times together.


----------



## bnwalker (Aug 7, 2004)

I haven't been around much for awhile and just saw this thread. I'm so very sorry for your loss. Rest In Peace sweet Max.


----------

